
Encryption isn’t at stake, the FBI knows Apple already has the desired key - chillaxtian
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/02/encryption-isnt-at-stake-the-fbi-knows-apple-already-has-the-desired-key/
======
orionblastar
The FBI wants custom software that doesn't have bad Pin delays and deletion
after 10 bad Pin requests. They want Apple to update the Firmware so they can
use brute force cracks on the Pin to guess it so there are no consequences for
entering a bad Pin and no delays. So the FBI can blow through all possible
combinations to get access to the phone.

~~~
libeclipse
I don't understand how that isn't classed as a back door.

